# Croatian (BCS): Slika u uspomenu 1915 odaslana iz Petrinje u Ameriku



## munsworth

Hello, I hope I'm not breaking any rules here but I'm hoping for some help understanding some text on the back of an old photograph. My great grandparents were from Zagreb and I recently fond this photograph with some details on the back that I'm guessing are in Croatian.  I have been able to translate some of it with google translate, but I wanted to find some help to make sense of it.

This is what Looks like is written on the back:

Llika  U
Uspomenu 1915
odaslana ih Petrinye
21 prosinca U
Americu
Atonu Pavkovic
Potiak michigan
vesem str 285

I got as far as Uspomenu meaning memories and prosinca is December. But some of the other stuff wont translate.  My great grandfather's name was Antone Pavkovich and apparently this was taken in pontiac michigan. That's as far as I got.

Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated!!  I can attach an image of the back of the photo if that would help.


----------



## Duya

Please do attach the image. Some of the text is badly interpreted ("OCR-ed") so it would be easier to have the original at sight. I do recognize some fragments (e.g. "Odaslana ih Petrinye" is actually "Odaslana iz Petrinje" -- "Sent from Petrinja") but others are tougher to decipher.


----------



## munsworth

Here's the image. The bad interpretation is my fault. It's had to figure out what was written without any knowledge of the language so I did some guessing.




That's kind of small. I uploaded it to flickr:
flickr.com/photos/munsworth/8343180284/


----------



## Anicetus

So, the text reads:

Slika U
Uspomenu 1915
odaslana iz Petrinje
21 prosinca u
Ameriku
Atonu Pavković
Potiak michigan
Vesen str 285

Which means:

Picture in
memory of 1915
sent from Petrinja
on 21st December to
America
to Aton Pavković
Potiac, Michigan
Vesem Str 285

The last two lines are apparently the receiver's address. The street name may be misspelled, like _Potiac_ is.


----------



## marco_2

I guess it is *Pontiac*, *Michigan, *maybe *Wesson Street *or another one.


----------



## munsworth

Thank you all very much!


----------



## Duya

Actually, your reading wasn't so bad, it's just odd linebreaks and typos in the original. It reads:

Slika U
Uspomenu 1915
odaslana ih Petrinje
21 prosinca U
Ameriku
Atonu Pavković
Potiak michigan
veslin[?] str 285

Meaning

Photo for
memory 1915
Sent from Petrinja
On December 21st  to
America
ťo A[n]ton Pavković
Po[n]tiac, Michigan
Weslin[?] St. 285 

I interpret the last line as a street address, but the street name is not quite legible. There's no Weslin, Wesen or similar street in modern-day Pontiac; the closest matches are Wisner and Wayne.

P.S. Anicetus beat me to it, with near-identical post. Still, it ain't bad to get it double-checked.


----------



## marco_2

Duya said:


> Meaning
> 
> Photo for
> memory 1915
> Sent from Petrinja
> On December 21st  to
> America
> ťo A[n]ton Pavković
> Po[n]tiac, Michigan
> Weslin[?] St. 285
> 
> I interpret the last line as a street address, but the street name is not quite legible. There's no Weslin, Wesen or similar street in modern-day Pontiac



As I wrote before, there is *Wesson Street *in Pontiac, a wrong spelling can be the result of pronunciation.


----------

